# How old were your parents when they had you?



## leec

Both were 20 when they had me


----------



## 225985

Idk about them but I was 0 years old.


----------



## rockon

blueinbr said:


> Idk about them but I was 0 years old.


----------



## Andy1001

blueinbr said:


> Idk about them but I was 0 years old.


I found my birth very traumatic.I couldn't walk for a year after it.


----------



## 225985

Andy1001 said:


> I found my birth very traumatic.I couldn't walk for a year after it.




Or have sex for a few years after that.


----------



## CharlieParker

blueinbr said:


> Idk about them but I was 0 years old.


I recently found my old diary.


Day 1: still tired from the move
Day 2: everybody talks to me like I'm an idiot


----------



## Diana7

Mid 20's.


----------



## Andy1001

They were both in their forties when I popped out.


----------



## MJJEAN

My mom was 23 when she had me. I don't know how old my father was when I was born as he was a MM who chose to stay with his wife and children.



Andy1001 said:


> They were both in their forties when I popped out.


DH's mother was 41 and his father was 43 when he was born. He still complains his childhood sucked because they were "so old". Apparently, vacations involved FL retirement communities and golf courses, being the only kid around for miles, and a lot of restaurant food.

Honestly, I don't know how older parents do it. I'm 41 and cannot imagine having a baby at this stage of my life. I like my sleep!!


----------



## Hellomynameis

Mom was 23 and Dad was 27. MY in laws were in their late 30s when STBXH was born. We were both 33 when our son was born.

It's weird having kids a little later than your peers. My son is 13 and there are people I graduated from high school with who already have grandchildren. Then again I have a 48 year old cousin whose wife just had their first at 44.


----------



## Andy1001

MJJEAN said:


> My mom was 23 when she had me. I don't know how old my father was when I was born as he was a MM who chose to stay with his wife and children.
> 
> 
> 
> DH's mother was 41 and his father was 43 when he was born. He still complains his childhood sucked because they were "so old". Apparently, vacations involved FL retirement communities and golf courses, being the only kid around for miles, and a lot of restaurant food.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know how older parents do it. I'm 41 and cannot imagine having a baby at this stage of my life. I like my sleep!!


I have one brother and he is sixteen years older than me.


----------



## Max.HeadRoom

Life was good, warm & weightless… that was b4 the light; following it was a mistake. With in minutes they had me hanging upside down in the cold; then came that slap.
Life has gone downhill since then.


----------



## Cooper

Mom was 35, dad was 59! My dad was actually older than my mom's parents. As a matter of fact he was friends with my mom's parents when she was a kid and he was married to someone else. My brothers were 18, 16 and 14 when I was born, I'll let you do the math and decide if my father should have been put in jail. 

Of coarse that was the 1940's, different times.

Think I was an opps baby? Or more like a "you got to be ****ing me".


----------



## 225985

Andy1001 said:


> They were both in their forties when I popped out.




How's the lovely lady and daughter-to-be doing?


----------



## heartbroken50

Mom was 37, dad was 34... 
was a second marriage for both of them. My dad had a son from his first marriage at 26. 

After his first marriage ended, he and my mom started dating and she got pregnant with my older brother when he was 31 and she was 34. They had one more so. After me in their 40s, but the doctor advised my mom not to have anymore children after that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MJJEAN

Andy1001 said:


> I have one brother and he is sixteen years older than me.


DH is the youngest of 5. His eldest brother is 13 years older. His nearest sibling is 7 years older.

I am 8 years older than my sister and 10 years older than my brother.

Even though DH is the baby of the family and I am the oldest child of mine, both of us aren't close to our siblings because the age gap makes us too different from them. His older siblings are close to each other and so are my younger ones. 



heartbroken50 said:


> Mom was 37, dad was 34...
> was a second marriage for both of them. My dad had a son from his first marriage at 26.
> 
> After his first marriage ended, he and my mom started dating and she got pregnant with my older brother when he was 31 and she was 34. They had one more so. After me in their 40s, but the doctor advised my mom not to have anymore children after that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My mom wanted an even dozen kids. It was her dream. Unfortunately, at 32, she had serious trouble carrying and birthing my sister. At 34 she nearly died having my brother. She was also told not to try to have any more. She made do by helping raise half the neighborhood kids, some of whom lived with us for a time.


----------



## Andy1001

blueinbr said:


> How's the lovely lady and daughter-to-be doing?


J is doing fine and so is the bump.She is due at the end of march.


----------



## Chuck71

Mom...... 27, Pop..... 30. And this was the early 70's.

When women were spinsters if you didn't have a child by age 22.


----------



## Satya

Mum was 26, Dad was 40.


----------



## Andy1001

MJJEAN said:


> My mom was 23 when she had me. I don't know how old my father was when I was born as he was a MM who chose to stay with his wife and children.
> 
> 
> 
> DH's mother was 41 and his father was 43 when he was born. He still complains his childhood sucked because they were "so old". Apparently, vacations involved FL retirement communities and golf courses, being the only kid around for miles, and a lot of restaurant food.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know how older parents do it. I'm 41 and cannot imagine having a baby at this stage of my life. I like my sleep!!


I didn't really have that problem,both my parents lived life to the full and let me do what I wanted.By the time I was eight or nine I refused to accept a babysitter so my parents started leaving me on my own,just for a little while at the start but by the time I was ten I would have spent weekends alone.This will sound like abandonment to some people but it wasn't,I was smarter than the average bear.Like I said I have one brother who is a complete a*****e,we don't speak much but I have had his family stay with me.My nephew is only three years younger than me and my eldest niece is five years younger.


----------



## Chuck71

As far as age gaps.... my XWs mom was 36 and her dad was 54 when she came along in 1965.

He was two years younger than her grandmother.


----------



## Spicy

18 mom, 20 dad. I'm a honeymoon baby all the way. They wanted no kids but always ALWAYS said I was the best thing that ever happened to them. And they were WONDERFUL parents. They were kids so they drug me everywhere and it was great. :grin2: We grew up together.


----------



## Andy1001

Spicy said:


> 18 mom, 20 dad. I'm a honeymoon baby all the way. They wanted no kids but always ALWAYS said I was the best thing that ever happened to them. And they were WONDERFUL parents. They were kids so they drug me everywhere and it was great. :grin2: We grew up together.


Was that a Freudian slip.They DRUG me everywhere.


----------



## CuddleBug

leec said:


> Both were 20 when they had me



I think my Mom was around 20 to 25 and Dad was around 25 to 30 roughly.


----------



## Spicy

Andy1001 said:


> Was that a Freudian slip.They DRUG me everywhere.


Benedryl did wonders for flying with my kids lol.


----------



## MJJEAN

Andy1001 said:


> I didn't really have that problem,both my parents lived life to the full and let me do what I wanted.By the time I was eight or nine I refused to accept a babysitter so my parents started leaving me on my own,just for a little while at the start but by the time I was ten I would have spent weekends alone.This will sound like abandonment to some people but it wasn't,I was smarter than the average bear.Like I said I have one brother who is a complete a*****e,we don't speak much but I have had his family stay with me.My nephew is only three years younger than me and my eldest niece is five years younger.


Due to my moms disability, I knew surgical wound care, how to make simple meals, what to do in emergency, and how to feed, burp, change, and bathe a baby before I knew my multiplication tables. By the time I was 10, my parents were comfortable leaving me alone to watch my siblings for short periods of time while they ran errands. By the time I was 12, they'd pay me to babysit for extended periods of time. I loved it!



Spicy said:


> 18 mom, 20 dad. I'm a honeymoon baby all the way. They wanted no kids but always ALWAYS said I was the best thing that ever happened to them. And they were WONDERFUL parents. They were kids so they drug me everywhere and it was great. :grin2: We grew up together.


My mom was a late bloomer, so she was still going out with friends when I came along. I remember mom and her friends taking me to the drive in, concerts, many gatherings, and just being carted all over the place all the time. It was so much fun! 

Turns out, kids are portable and can pretty much sleep anywhere. :laugh:


----------



## Andy1001

MJJEAN said:


> Due to my moms disability, I knew surgical wound care, how to make simple meals, what to do in emergency, and how to feed, burp, change, and bathe a baby before I knew my multiplication tables. By the time I was 10, my parents were comfortable leaving me alone to watch my siblings for short periods of time while they ran errands. By the time I was 12, they'd pay me to babysit for extended periods of time. I loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was a late bloomer, so she was still going out with friends when I came along. I remember mom and her friends taking me to the drive in, concerts, many gatherings, and just being carted all over the place all the time. It was so much fun!
> 
> Turns out, kids are portable and can pretty much sleep anywhere. :laugh:


When I was fifteen my Dad leased an apt for me in NY and I moved in the day after my sixteenth birthday.He only signed the lease because I was too young.The following week him and my mom moved to Scotland and sold their house,if the apt hadn't worked out I was up s*** creek.When I was eighteen I moved to Germany for six months and then spent three years working all over the world for a few weeks or days at a time.
I had a blast.


----------



## Chuck71

Spicy said:


> Benedryl did wonders for flying with my kids lol.


When we were going through grandma's stuff after she died in '88, mom just asked me 

to pull out anything that was not clothes or cookware. Found an old cough syrup bottle... which

had heroin in it. I thought grandma was an addict until my aunt explained it was once legal.


----------



## BradWesley2

My brother and his wife had two sets of twins - 15 years apart!

The older twins were applying to colleges, while they were shopping for a nursery school


----------



## ChipperE

My mom was 17 and my father was 19


----------



## Personal

My mother was 20, while my father was 22.

My wife's mother was 36, while her father was 47.


----------



## aine

Very early 20's


----------



## ATeacher

Early 30's.


----------



## arbitrator

*Mom was 39, Dad was 36! 

I was the 6th of six boys for her!*


----------



## TX-SC

I think somewhere mid 30s.

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## jb02157

Dad was old and mom was young


----------



## Luvher4life

My mother was 23-1/2, and my father had just turned 34 a couple of months earlier when I was born. I was the third son out of four boys. My eldest brother was born 3 years earlier, my middle brother was born 14 months before me, and my little brother was born almost 6 years after me. My dad was an abusive alcoholic marine, and my mother and daddy had some periods of separation all along until finally divorcing when I was about 8. A year or so after the divorce, my dad became sober, and stayed sober till he died. He was a totally different man after he quit drinking.


----------



## Chuck71

Luvher4life said:


> My mother was 23-1/2, and my father had just turned 34 a couple of months earlier when I was born. I was the third son out of four boys. My eldest brother was born 3 years earlier, my middle brother was born 14 months before me, and my little brother was born almost 6 years after me. My dad was an abusive alcoholic marine, and my mother and daddy had some periods of separation all along until finally divorcing when I was about 8. A year or so after the divorce, my dad became sober, and stayed sober till he died. He was a totally different man after he quit drinking.


If you don't mind me asking..... did your parents consider getting back together after he stopped drinking?


----------



## Luvher4life

Chuck71 said:


> If you don't mind me asking..... did your parents consider getting back together after he stopped drinking?


I really can't say for sure, but my guess is not really. I guess the damage had been done by then, and both moved on. The difference was they were civil to each other after he was sober for a while. I just don't think the trust factor after the abuse was ever enough after what they went through.


----------



## Diana7

Mid 20's I think. I had my first at 21.


----------

